# Tricycle identification



## Charlie (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys! So today I picked up this old tricycle. I'm hoping someone could help me identify it. I appreciate any info or help! I'm new to the forum and I'm looking forward to checking out all the great info! Thanks!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2015)

Charlie,

Welcome to the CABE. We just had another Murray/Mercury chain drive trike topic posted: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79758-Identity 

Yours is the classic Mercury chain drive produced by Murray Ohio, and having the rain gutter front fender and more streamlined rubber topped seat. These were produced for several years making it hard to say exactly what year it dates to. Probably late '40s to mid '50s would be my best guess.

Dave


----------



## Charlie (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info Dave!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 5, 2015)

murray mercury


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2015)

I goofed up with the Murray/Mercury topic link I posted. This is the one I meant to link to: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79700-Swoopy-frame-Trike-ID

The other link was to a Colson chain drive trike.

Dave


----------

